# Nationalizing my 2009 Vehicle



## Jenner (Sep 20, 2010)

I have asked this question repeatedly and either I do not get a reply or I get replies that do not answer the question but I have checked with my lawyer, and with a reputable business owner who does handle importation of vehicles and still I do not have a difinitive answerd. 

I have been advised that my 2009 chevy Van is now (as of October) eligible to be nationalized under the NAFTA agreement. Is this true or will I have to wait until January. I have approximately fourteen days before I must apply for my Residente Permanente and will have to stop driving the car until it has been legally imported/nationalized.

I have said it before: I am more than willing to comply with whate ever Mexico deems necessary if there was only a clear the means to do so. It is very frustrating.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would email this broker and see if it's even possible. Sounds too new to me. He's in Nogales

Broker Info:
LIC. Oscar Fco. Angulo.
AnCo Comercializadora.
E-mail: [email protected]

Tel 631-31-52571
Nex. 62*259663*2
Cel Mex 045 6311201015.
Cel Usa 520 988 1986.


----------



## Jenner (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi:

Thanks; I will e-mail him. According to the NAFTA agreement, each year the eligibleility for importation will drop by two years and we have been told that this happens in October (I guess that is when the new model cars come out???). I have also been told that this will not take effect until January; it is all so darn confusing and chaotic.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

NAFTA text PART 2 ANNEX 300-A APPENDIX 300-A.2 SEC. 24 "Mexico may adopt or maintain prohibitions or restrictions on imports of used vehicles from the territory of another Party, except as follows:

(d) beginning January 1, 2015, Mexico may not adopt or maintain a prohibition or restriction on imports from the territories of Canada or the United States of originating used vehicles that are at least four years old;"


----------

